# Any good trainers in the Los angeles area (north hollywood)



## HockeyAce18

Hey guys, im looking for a good trainer for my 8 month old GSD. Please let me know if there is anyone out there that you recommend. Thank you in advance.


----------



## law1558

My dog and I are working with OJ Knighten (www.OJK9Coach.com) as he is affiliated wtih the rescue where we got our dog. He's hosting group classes at the rescue, which has been great, because all the dogs in the class are GSDs and all are rescues, so we get not only some training skills, but also a lot of insight as to why our dogs do the things they do.

I know that OJ offers private/group classes, but I have no idea what he charges. We get a deal through the rescue ($30/per class) and I'll be taking advantage of his expertise for as long as I can.


----------



## HockeyAce18

thanks for the reply. are they only for rescure dogs though? I got Ace from a breeder.


----------



## lhczth

I would highly recommend Anne Kent at Adler Stein Kennels in Saugus, CA which is about 40 minutes from LA. 

Adler-Stein-Kennels-News, Los-Angeles-German-Shepherds


----------



## Ucdcrush

HockeyAce18 said:


> thanks for the reply. are they only for rescure dogs though? I got Ace from a breeder.


No, it's for anyone. His classes are full of GSDs, Malinois, other hard dogs.

For some reason the link only works without the WWW.

http://ojk9coach.com/


----------



## righton

HockeyAce18 said:


> Hey guys, im looking for a good trainer for my 8 month old GSD. Please let me know if there is anyone out there that you recommend. Thank you in advance.


still looking? i have my GSD trained by Jeff Todd. Really good trainer and he has excellent program. He's in Sherman Oaks/North Hollywood area. 818 968 9422 - Jeff. Tell him Zeus sent you.


----------



## sylas1130

Anyone can recommend a good trainer or training program for my 10 months old German Shepherd? 
I need somewhere close to Torrance, CA. Anyone 's help is highly appreciated.


----------



## sylas1130

Dear All,

I am currently urgent looking for good trainer for my 11 Month GSD. Pls help. I live in Torrance, CA


----------



## Msmaria

Ramona at dog academy. She's in Downey. Check out her website. 
California Academy of Dog Behavior


----------



## lpf90

How much did she charge for the training im looking to put my 1yr old into classes she doesn't have manners what so ever and I need someone that's going to help but also wont break the bank


----------

